

Ask HN: Is there a Twilio for Fax kind of service? - nrao123

We are building a service that relies on some fax processing and wanted to know if there is a Twilio for Fax kind of service
======
skram
A quick HN search
([http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=fax+api](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=fax+api))
also surfaced Phaxio, RingCentral, and PamFax.

My personal recommendation would be to check out PamFax + Tropo (a competitor
to Twilio) which have partnered up. More info at
<http://www.pamfax.biz/en/partners/tropo/> and
<http://blog.tropo.com/2011/02/21/send-a-fax-with-your-voice/>

------
koopajah
What about hellofax : <http://www.hellofax.com> ? It's a YC company (W11)

